# New Vivarium Project!



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Ok people, just started my next vivarium project after my dimming thermostat arrived in the post a few days back and I thought i'd do this walkthrough on mine as a guide.
I managed to get my vivarium and light canopy a few weeks ago i've just been waiting on getting this cheap dimmer stat.
I'm going for a tropical vivarium at the moment but i'm not entirely sure what reptile I want to put in it yet, i'm not sure if i'm going to add any live plants to the vivarium either at the moment but i'm setting it up as if i'm going to so at least i have the choice.

Ok so here we go.....








First i gathered some.... alot of pebbles from my garden, boiled them for 30 mins then filled the bottom of my viv as a drainage layer.









I then added the poly background that came with the vivarium.
I originally wanted to add a water feature (e.g. waterfall/stream) but I honestly couldnt be arsed with the hassle and just wanted to get it set up. Although I may decide to add one later on as all i would need a pump, some perspex and some sealant.









I decided that the pebbles i put in the bottom wasn't enough for my drainage layer, so i've also added some fine gravel on top.









Here I cut out some nylon mesh I found in my garage, disinfected it with a 5% bleach 95% water solution and placed it on top of the gravel. I made sure that it was big enough to go slightly up the sides so that the soil I will be adding does not fall into the drainage layer.









Here is a side view of my substrate so fair.









Had to wait like 45 minutes for my soil block to expand in the water, but finally added that on the nylon mesh, the hole in the soil is what I dug so that the base of my log could be burried so add stabability a bit.









and here is my log added :2thumb:
thats it so far, i'll keep the posts coming.....


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

hmmmm:hmm: not sure that mesh will do its job.The idea is to have a membrain between the false bottom and the substrate, however looking at that mesh id say its not fine enough to prevent the substrate entering into the false bottom, especially over a prolonged period.

id sugest starting over and using leca(is very cheap)its alot lighter than gravel+ pebbles it should also hold alot more water:2thumb:id also use anti weed fabric or something rather than wire mesh also to prevent the earth mixing in the the drainage as this defeats the purpose.

its also well worth making some way to access the false bottom so you can drain the water out as it fills.A good trick is in 1 corner use large pebbles rather than a false bottom or substrate this makes a little pool than can be drained as needed

of course none of this matters if your not going for a live viv but then live vivs trump plastic in every way!


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> hmmmm:hmm: not sure that mesh will do its job.The idea is to have a membrain between the false bottom and the substrate, however looking at that mesh id say its not fine enough to prevent the substrate entering into the false bottom, especially over a prolonged period.
> 
> id sugest starting over and using leca(is very cheap)its alot lighter than gravel+ pebbles it should also hold alot more water:2thumb:id also use anti weed fabric or something rather than wire mesh also to prevent the earth mixing in the the drainage as this defeats the purpose.
> 
> ...


Ahh ok dude, i didnt really fancy getting those hydroball things, just because its more expense again and i've seen people using ordinary gravel or aquarium gravel before.
I was not sure with the mesh either but it seems to hold the soil ok at the moment but i've got some more soil blocks left over so i'll see how it goes. Trial and error I suppose, cheers for the advice though dude i'll keep it in mind.
My plan was for the drainage to feed a tube behind the poly background (as its got grooves cut out exactly for wires and tubes) and just syphon it out as it builds up. I would like to make a water feature or something along those lines but not sure whether I can be arsed to build one at the moment. I'll probs have a go when I clean the thing out.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

AdEvo said:


> Ahh ok dude, i didnt really fancy getting those hydroball things, just because its more expense again and i've seen people using ordinary gravel or aquarium gravel before.
> I was not sure with the mesh either but it seems to hold the soil ok at the moment but i've got some more soil blocks left over so i'll see how it goes. Trial and error I suppose, cheers for the advice though dude i'll keep it in mind.
> My plan was for the drainage to feed a tube behind the poly background (as its got grooves cut out exactly for wires and tubes) and just syphon it out as it builds up. I would like to make a water feature or something along those lines but not sure whether I can be arsed to build one at the moment. I'll probs have a go when I clean the thing out.


yea gravle works but its the space between the gravle that counts so is usually less than leca.Wont make alot of difference just means it will need draining more often so no biggy 

as for the mesh iv seen people use old pillows! as long as the material allows water to pass but not solids....you could always test this by crumbling some eco earth onto the meshtop of the viv,if any gets through mesh wont work...i think:lol2:


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> yea gravle works but its the space between the gravle that counts so is usually less than leca.Wont make alot of difference just means it will need draining more often so no biggy
> 
> as for the mesh iv seen people use old pillows! as long as the material allows water to pass but not solids....you could always test this by crumbling some eco earth onto the meshtop of the viv,if any gets through mesh wont work...i think:lol2:


Ohhh ok dude, cheers for the tips  i'll see how it goes.
Haha pillows??! Suppose if it works why not!


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Sorry for the hold up, decided to replace the nylon mesh with some weed fabric and going to put living plants in. pictures coming soon


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hows it going then? : victory:


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Nike_T7 said:


> Hows it going then? : victory:


Had a few problems at home at the moment, but getting back on track now. Going to head over to that kidderminster reptile show this sunday to see what breeds they've got there. So my plan is to set it up complete this week


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i think thats coming along nicely, cant wait to see the rest of the photos


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Right guys, went to work on it today. Ventured the the hollybush garden centre to grab some plants and bits and pieces and heres what I came up with...








I took the log out so I would'nt have any obstuctions whilst work. I added so rocks and slate to build up a slope at the back which i will rearrange later, this is where some of the plants will be going.









I then went on to add a plant (which i havnt got a clue what any of them are called by the way, so if you do please let me know :2thumb, I also added a magnetic ledge as well, more for basking purposes than anything really.









Heres another plant, still not sure what it is :/









Getting there now, added a small tree (bottom right) which i will plant. The log is finally in place now and i've also attached an air plant to it aswell.









Fitted a fake vine in reaching up to the ledge...









This is the rock pile behind the log, i've put the hygrometer and thermometer behind there as well. Well thats about it for today, i might get a coconut hut and put it down the bottom end somewhere later on, is there anything else that I have missed out at the moment, please give suggestion????


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

AdEvo said:


> Right guys, went to work on it today. Ventured the the hollybush garden centre to grab some plants and bits and pieces and heres what I came up with...
> image
> I took the log out so I would'nt have any obstuctions whilst work. I added so rocks and slate to build up a slope at the back which i will rearrange later, this is where some of the plants will be going.
> 
> ...


that is going very nice, can't wait til its finished :mf_dribble: where did you get that mushroom lookalike ledge? : victory:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

looks very nice but as you mentioned you don't know what plants you've put in there its probably worth have a look at this list to make sure you haven't put anything nasty in there?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/449728-toxic-plants-list.html


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Nike_T7 said:


> that is going very nice, can't wait til its finished :mf_dribble: where did you get that mushroom lookalike ledge? : victory:


The light canopy, viv, log and magnetic ledge is 2nd hand and came together. Just search magnetic ledges for reptiles or vivariums or something like that, you can get magnetic hides as well


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

caffers1982 said:


> looks very nice but as you mentioned you don't know what plants you've put in there its probably worth have a look at this list to make sure you haven't put anything nasty in there?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/449728-toxic-plants-list.html


Naah i definately know there not poisonous as i doubled checked with the guys at the garden centre, i just wanted to know what species they are just out of interest lol


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking good mate :2thumb: 
Any idea what reptile you gonna put in it yet?


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

The Doug said:


> Looking good mate :2thumb:
> Any idea what reptile you gonna put in it yet?


Havnt got a clue yet dude, going to the creaks show in kidderminster sunday n definately going to get something from there, i'm thinking either some sort of tree frog or tree dragon. Not to fussed about geckos, not sure why, although if i see something unusually probs pick it up. Do you think the viv needs anything else in it?? obviously i'd need a dish of some sort


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Nah, can't fink of owt else. Keep pix comin as it progresses! :2thumb:


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

The Doug said:


> Nah, can't fink of owt else. Keep pix comin as it progresses! :2thumb:


Will do mate! I'll get some pics of the reps when they're here on sunday


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Ok so i've updated more of the viv, finally added a water feature, i was going for a stream but the damn piece of cork bark i was using for the stream bed kept leaking after i sealed it about a thousand times so i gave up on that i decided to go for a sort of spring that goes into a pool atm...









Right so i swapped the red heat bulb for a blue one because it looks more like moonlight, i've also given them a plastic vine for more hiding places, whilst i wait for a real one.









Heres the spring and the pool, it still isnt finished yet as i need to cover the tub up with some more slate or probably moss.









I added rocks around the spring to cover up the pipe and put moss of the rocks as well, the only problem i'm having is when the dragons touch the water flow it goes into the soil and the pool runs dry very quickly so if anyones got any suggestions on how to fix this or a better way to make it i'd appreciate it 









I moved the bromiliad around the back of the log as i couldnt think of anywhere else to put it :S lol









Heres Mojo (male) doing his acrobatics...nuff said









and heres tigerlily (female) the girlfriend named her lol

If theres any suggestions, things i could add or change please let me know i want the best habitat for my tree dragons but at the same time i want it to be visually pleasing for myself and everyone else that sees it, cheers guys


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats looking fantastic:no1: and congrats on the new lizard.


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

*Blackadder* said:


> Thats looking fantastic:no1: and congrats on the new lizard.


Cheers dude 
I had a bloody leak in the viv about 2am this morning!! The seals on the bottom started dripping water, absolute nightmare to try and seal it whilst water leaks out!!


----------

